# Gore Race 2015?



## PoppyOscar (Jul 8, 2012)

Anyone have info for a 2015 Gore Race? Been digging around and haven't seen or heard anything for this year. Nothing here or on Lakota's web site.


----------



## jortsKing (Jan 9, 2014)

lakota is not doing the race this year. i hear tell a young lady named hattie johnson (she is an amazing lady/boater)is running it this year, and that she needs help putting it on. try calling downstream adventures rafting company for more details.


----------



## Cphilli (Jun 10, 2010)

I feel like it is always cancelled when flows are running this high. My guess is it won't happen if we stay above 1500. 

The race should happen at 3000cfs in mid-June, from put in to take out.


----------



## Miller Time (Apr 3, 2009)

Cphilli said:


> I feel like it is always cancelled when flows are running this high. My guess is it won't happen if we stay above 1500.
> 
> The race should happen at 3000cfs in mid-June, from put in to take out.



It's not even August yet. It could still come down before race time. 

What we all probably concur with is that Bailey fest will likely be cancelled. No need for municipal water out of Roberts tunnel in the foreseeable future. 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## jortsKing (Jan 9, 2014)

yeah, i wouldnt suspect Gore to stay above 1500 for another month, ithink "its going down" as the kiddos say. i will post back here when i get more details.


----------



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

Gore is down to 1530, think your probly set unless it realy pours rain next month, or it's super dry down stream and farmers need masive water? Tributaries have been dropin like a rock in w.p./ fraser  Great for the race though


----------



## jortsKing (Jan 9, 2014)

august 22-23


----------



## ACC (Oct 30, 2003)

Cphilli said:


> The race should happen at 3000cfs in mid-June, from put in to take out.


Brilliant idea! That would be a safe race, and really draw hordes of participants.


----------



## GoreFest2016 (Aug 1, 2015)

The race is going down this year with a whole festival and lots of events. American Whitewater is working weekly with green mountain resevoir to secure 1200cfs for race day. Their first meeting was this week and it went really well. While of course there is no guarantee the resevoir engineers saw no reason it wouldn't be possible. Below is the link to the registration page. Like our Facebook page as well, Gore Fest to check out the full schedule of events. 

http://www.adventuresinwhitewater.com/GOREFEST2015.aspx















Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------

